# Just one of the reasons I loved Leo



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

.. he was beautiful inside and out.

Since saying goodbye to Leo on 25th July, I have been looking at some photos and found a few I would like to share. One photo shows Leo and Oscar sharing their new scratch post. Leo is the one lying down. His expression is so typical and shows how cool a cat he was. 

In the other shot taken the first time he saw snow, he delighted in getting out into the thick of it.


The last shot of him playing on the cat tree shows his sense of humour!


I miss him so much! Although very friendly to most people, he adored me and only sat on my knee, body-swerving my husband every night to get to me. RIP Leo xxx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He was a stunner. They are wonderful photos.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

He was indeed a beautiful baby 


Love the third picture 

RIP Little one xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow!!!! He was one VERY beautiful boy. Absolutely gorgeous.

RIP Leo. xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Beautiful paws :001_wub: xxx


----------



## DiscoRia (Jul 29, 2011)

He was a very beautiful boy, you were lucky to have him in your life, to bring you so much happiness, and simply by reading this one post, I know he was terribly lucky to have you too. 

RIP Leo xx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

wow Leo was a stunner...i love the picture of him in the snow thats a great picture xx

RIP Leo xxx


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Awwwww hes so beautiful looking 
in so sorry for your loss!

RIP Leo gorgeous boy! x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i'm sorry to hear about leo what was wrong with him. RIP boy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what beautiful pictures of a gorgeous boy, i love the snow picture.
R I P Leo xxxxxxx_


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> i'm sorry to hear about leo what was wrong with him. RIP boy


Jenny armour, Leo was hit by a car (?) and left at the side of the road. A neighbourly dog-walker found him and contacted me. My other neighbours took him to my vets but the poor soul had a nasty compound fracture and worse, he was paralysed having suffered spinal damage. The emergency vet he was referred to advised that it was very unlikely he would recover and advised me to have him PTS. The most heartbreaking decision of my life! To see his happy face when I walked in to the vets, then utter confusion when he couldn't stand up to greet me was so traumatic. At least the paralyses prevented him from feeling any pain and I was with him when he passed. RIP Leo you beautiful boy!
Thank you to all who have commented on his gorgeousness.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

oh, that made me cry. 
leo was beautiful, he was very lucky to have been in your life. it'll take a while to get over as you stated. 
oscar is beautiful, how is he coping now without leo.
i think all would like to be kept up to date on beautiful oscar as he goes through life being a lucky cat to have you as an owner. more pics of oscar please when you feel up to it ofcourse. 
big hugs on the way to you, leo will be in cat heaven with all the kitty's playing away and looking so cute. 
r.i.p. leo.


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Thanks FBL.
Oscar seems much happier being an *only cat". He has found his purr again and spends a lot of time sitting on my lap, that previously he couldn't fit on because more often than not Leo was already there.
I will post some pics of Oscar when I get the chance.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i am so sorry to hear this. how heartbreaking for you


----------



## Oliver Twist (Feb 22, 2011)

Forget-me-not said:


> Jenny armour, Leo was hit by a car (?) and left at the side of the road. A neighbourly dog-walker found him and contacted me. My other neighbours took him to my vets but the poor soul had a nasty compound fracture and worse, he was paralysed having suffered spinal damage. The emergency vet he was referred to advised that it was very unlikely he would recover and advised me to have him PTS. The most heartbreaking decision of my life! To see his happy face when I walked in to the vets, then utter confusion when he couldn't stand up to greet me was so traumatic. At least the paralyses prevented him from feeling any pain and I was with him when he passed. RIP Leo you beautiful boy!
> Thank you to all who have commented on his gorgeousness.


So very sorry for you - you feel hugged
This reminds me of the two similar and sad days when I lost my cats Wuschel (instantly dead) and Momo in 2006 and 2008, both were run over nearby our house. Moreover, identical situation with Momo who suffered from severe injuries and was taken to the vet by a neighbour - the vet called me at work and advised PTS too. Both are buried in my garden now.


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Jenny Armour and Oliver Twist. Your sympathy and hugs are appreciated x


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

so sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy.

You were both so lucky to have had each other


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

mstori said:


> so sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy.
> 
> You were both so lucky to have had each other


Thanks mstori. Leo will always have a special place in my heart. He was so sweet and used to writhe with pleasure sitting on my lap. He was also the only cat I have had that licked my face and hair as if he was grooming me.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Forget-me-not said:


> Thanks mstori. Leo will always have a special place in my heart. He was so sweet and used to writhe with pleasure sitting on my lap. He was also the only cat I have had that licked my face and hair as if he was grooming me.


my cat does that to my oh.. shes evil though.. never does anything to me  lol..

He sounds very loving, my fav colour too, just like my harley, i have a soft spot for them 

Its such a heart breaking decision isnt it, but when you look back at pics and are able to remember the funny stories it makes all the pain worthwhile and you remember the happy times and why you did it all and would do it all again in a heartbeat.


----------

